# MTB: Nassahegan Wednesday 9/17



## o3jeff (Sep 16, 2008)

Anyone else not working tomorrow and want to do some exploring off Stone Road? I can start anytime after 11.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2008)

Cough Cough. So tempting...

Bad week to play hooky though.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 16, 2008)

I figured I would start up past the old jail like they recommend on CF and carefully do the Dentist twisites so I don't end up like their creator. Then see what else is over there which I am sure is the stuff we did Sunday, then cross Stone and cut over to that last trail we did with the steep downhill with the root drops. Then instead of going left like we did which bought us back to Stone and our cars I figured I will venture up the hill and see what is up there.

Any other areas you know of that we need to check out for the Epic ride?


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I figured I would start up past the old jail like they recommend on CF and carefully do the Dentist twisites so I don't end up like their creator. Then see what else is over there which I am sure is the stuff we did Sunday, then cross Stone and cut over to that last trail we did with the steep downhill with the root drops. Then instead of going left like we did which bought us back to Stone and our cars I figured I will venture up the hill and see what is up there.
> 
> Any other areas you know of that we need to check out for the Epic ride?



That sounds good. Very very jealous. I like mapping out new stuff. Other areas not on Crankfire include continuing on the Tunxis east of where the dentist twisties branch off. Looks like it crosses the GWT and keeps going north up Taine Mountain. Might be interesting to check out...


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 17, 2008)

So no one called in sick?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> So no one called in sick?



Sorry, no.  I already did that on Monday.


----------



## Greg (Sep 17, 2008)

Well??? How'd it go?


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well??? How'd it go?



Good, probably already rode 85% of what I did today with you guys on Sunday. Also found a nice trail along a rock wall down on the SE part of this track. I also ended along some people back yard, think it was the same area me and Brian already found.

Did a little under 5 miles in about an hour, avg speed 4 mph. We should be able to pull off that Epic ride in a morning easy, just need to pace ourselves and know where we are going.

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=481


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 17, 2008)

If anyone wants the topofusion track let me know,at least it will show you the direction I went and you'll see the screwy backtracking I was doing.


----------



## Greg (Sep 17, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Good, probably already rode 85% of what I did today with you guys on Sunday. Also found a nice trail along a rock wall down on the SE part of this track. I also ended along some people back yard, think it was the same area me and Brian already found.
> 
> Did a little under 5 miles in about an hour, avg speed 4 mph. We should be able to pull off that Epic ride in a morning easy, just need to pace ourselves and know where we are going.
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=481



Excellent! Must have been tearing through that place. I suspect those trails north of the Tunxis must be a lot of fun to ride fast.



o3jeff said:


> If anyone wants the topofusion track let me know,at least it will show you the direction I went and you'll see the screwy backtracking I was doing.



You can grab the GPX file right from Crankfire by clicking the "GPX" link.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Good, probably already rode 85% of what I did today with you guys on Sunday. Also found a nice trail along a rock wall down on the SE part of this track. I also ended along some people back yard, think it was the same area me and Brian already found.



Yup, looks like you hit the same back yards that you and I did on this ride, the only difference is that you were smart enough to turn around and not bush-whack back to the cars. 



Greg said:


> Excellent! Must have been tearing through that place. I suspect those trails north of the Tunxis must be a lot of fun to ride fast.



You mean the trails that we rode on Sunday?


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 18, 2008)

Stupid question, is the Tunxis the blue with the red dot?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Stupid question, is the Tunxis the blue with the red dot?



I thought the Tunxis was just Blue blazed with no dot...


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 18, 2008)

I think you are thinking wrong. I followed the blue with red dot in(fairly straight track east to west in middle of my ride yesterday) and after looking a little closer at the topo it is labeled Tunxis Trail.


----------



## severine (Sep 18, 2008)

Online it's cited as a "blue-blazed trail".
http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/2847783640050243331Fdcxtd
http://bp2.trimbleoutdoors.com/viewTrip.aspx?tripId=54034
http://hometown.aol.com/drewclan/north2.htm

I'm pretty sure where the Tunxis Trail diverges in Sessions Woods loop is blue-blazed, no dot.  I could double check later if the kids cooperate though...


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 18, 2008)

severine said:


> Online it's cited as a "blue-blazed trail".
> http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/2847783640050243331Fdcxtd
> http://bp2.trimbleoutdoors.com/viewTrip.aspx?tripId=54034
> http://hometown.aol.com/drewclan/north2.htm
> ...



Yea Sessions is definitely blue, but in the Stone area I think it has the dot in it for some reason.


----------



## severine (Sep 18, 2008)

It looks like this could explain more of it:
http://www.ctmuseumquest.com/?page_id=2562

Does any of that info on the red dot trail coincide with where you saw it, Jeff?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I think you are thinking wrong. I followed the blue with red dot in(fairly straight track east to west in middle of my ride yesterday) and after looking a little closer at the topo it is labeled Tunxis Trail.



If you already have all the answers then WTF did you ask for?? :roll:



I thought the same thing, that the trail in that section that matches up with the Tunxis has blue/red dot blazes.  However, on our last ride we were on the Tunxis when we got lost-ish and that was just a blue blaze (the section from that washed out DH to where we stood around looking at GPSs until finally deciding to go left).  Everywhere I've ever seen the Tunxis cross the road there's always blue blazes, with no stinking dot.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 18, 2008)

That pretty much explains it,even shows picks of the Devils Kitchen half way down the page and also the awful climb with the stairs built in to the side of it that Brian and I did.

Good read.


----------



## severine (Sep 18, 2008)

severine said:


> It looks like this could explain more of it:
> http://www.ctmuseumquest.com/?page_id=2562
> 
> Does any of that info on the red dot trail coincide with where you saw it, Jeff?


That site actually could prove very helpful to you Nass-heads. 

The bottom has a link to another site where someone says they saw a mountain lion in Nass near the cemetery.  
http://www.schaghticoke.net/coltsfoot/darkentry/thirstylions.html 
(bottom of the page)

ETA:  Apparently the cemetery is haunted, too. 
http://theshadowlands.net/places/connecticut.htm


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2008)

severine said:


> ETA:  Apparently the cemetery is haunted, too.
> http://theshadowlands.net/places/connecticut.htm



That explains what those orbs of light johnnypoach was seeing during his "cardiac problem" were. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> That explains what those orbs of light johnnypoach was seeing during his "cardiac problem" were. :lol:



:lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> That explains what those orbs of light johnnypoach was seeing during his "cardiac problem" were. :lol:



i don't know man....  johnnypoach and powhunter see orbs pretty regularly through out the day.  ;-)  me too for that matter...


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i don't know man....  johnnypoach and powhunter see orbs pretty regularly through out the day.  ;-)  me too for that matter...



These were definitely something more supernatural... :lol:

Maybe that dude we saw stacking rocks in the pouring rain on the Stone Road side was indeed an apparition...?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> These were definitely something more supernatural... :lol:



i'll show those two supernatural.... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i'll show those two supernatural.... :lol:



I'm sure you don't mean your riding skill. :-o

:razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm sure you don't mean your riding skill. :-o
> 
> :razz:



not riding skills.  it has to do with rolling... and orbs.... 8)


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> not riding skills.  it has to do with rolling... and orbs.... 8)



I hear ya. Just ain't my scene.....anymore.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> These were definitely something more supernatural... :lol:
> 
> Maybe that dude we saw stacking rocks in the pouring rain on the Stone Road side was indeed an apparition...?



Perhaps, he was kinda far from the cemetery though.  He said hi and seemed friendly at least.  As friendly as someone who moves large rocks around the trail, in the rain, by himself can be anyway.


----------

